# How do you go about training when you can't train legs



## powerclean (May 4, 2012)

Basically I can't train legs from anywhere from 4 to 8 weeks  . I have to  stop training them due to glute inactivation, especially my left glute,  it does not want to activate when doing squats etc. This in turn is  causing me knee pain and resulted in a back injury and will lead to  future problems and injuries ie torn quad, knee, ****ed up back etc. I  Have seen two different specialists and they both agree i need to stop  doing deads squats and in turn do dynamic exercises including using the  TRX etc with the goal to make my glute activate.   

  How  would i go about a three day split. My main goals are increase size in  my arms and back. Chest not so much, in fact i'm contemplating not  training chest to really focus on my arms and back, while training  triceps i can do dips and close grip bench press to retain strength and  size in my chest. Any suggestions?


----------



## KelJu (May 4, 2012)

Depression and anger has been the result for me so far. I have fucked both of my knees and I don't have insurance. I have been doing freelance contracting work for the past 5 months. I'm thinking about getting a lesser paying full time job just to get insurance so I can get an MRI and hopefully surgery. In the meantime,l I can still blast my calves. If anybody has a creative way to deal with not training legs, I am all ears.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (May 4, 2012)

I wouldn't cop out on chest especially since you're already removing leg work from your routine.  In addition, working your chest will also aid in your overall upper body and even arm development.  Personally, if I were dealt your cards I would do something like this:

Monday: chest and triceps (compound lifts only)
Bench press - 5 sets
dips - 5 sets
Close grip bench - 4 sets


Tuesday: off

Wednesday: back and biceps (compound lifts only)
Pull ups - 4 sets
chins - 4 sets
Bb rows - 4 sets

Wednesday: off

Friday: full upper body (accessory work and isolation)
Dumbbell flys - 3 sets
tricep extensions - 3 sets
cable rows - 3 sets
barbell curls - 3 sets
tricep cable pulleys - 2 sets
bicep cable curls - 2 sets

Thats what I would do. Hit each muscle group twice a week. Both compound and isolation lifts included.


----------



## powerclean (May 5, 2012)

CaptainNapalm said:


> I wouldn't cop out on chest especially since you're already removing leg work from your routine.  In addition, working your chest will also aid in your overall upper body and even arm development.  Personally, if I were dealt your cards I would do something like this:
> 
> Monday: chest and triceps (compound lifts only)
> Bench press - 5 sets
> ...



Missing shoulder work here aren't you? dips and close grips will not be enough to stimulate my shoulders...


----------



## powerclean (May 5, 2012)

if i wanted to mainly train arms and back, (might throw 3 sets of deads high rep deads ie 15,20 reps) can i do some intensity routine considering i will not be training legs or chest really, so all my reserves can go to training back and arms to really blow up?


----------



## LAM (May 5, 2012)

for me not training legs is brutal, hate upper body only training.  if it where me I would take the down time to focus on my diet, de-train for a couple of weeks to help the injured area to heal faster and develop a new training routine for when I could resume leg training.

typically injury occurs in this sport when either there are severe muscle imbalances and/or form was sacrificed for increased training loads.


----------



## powerclean (May 5, 2012)

i got to train man, il go crazy if i don't and to be honest i don't think its a bad thing to only want to train back especially when most people want to train chest, i could do with a better back anyway and arms well hey everybody wants bigger arms...

would anyone recommend a HIT training style routine, for back and arms. I could imagine i would recover relatively easy since I'll be only training those body parts ie forced reps, rest pause...


----------



## bjg (May 5, 2012)

train all your upper body , do not exclude chest..you may reduce the amount of sets for chest but not exclude it....as for legs you can probably do some leg extensions without going all the way down or all the way up locking...just high reps , it will maintain your legs in shape.


----------



## powerclean (May 5, 2012)

okay well i want a split that gives the best possible chance of gaining mass (With a top diet of course). Like i said main priorities are arms and back, i could throw in a few sets for chest to maintain strength somewhere, but i just though since i will not be training legs or chest really i could use this to my advantage and incorporate intense training methods for big gains as chest and especially legs will not be eating into my recovery time. Not unless you experienced folk think that a standard split with straight sets to failure will allow me better hypertrophy gains for my desired goals?


----------



## powerclean (May 6, 2012)

I could train just 2 days a week utilizing rest pause techniques by taking a set to failure then resting 10_15 seconds in between mini rest pause sets of 3  so:

Monday_Chest+back+ Calves

Bench Press: 3x5 to maintain strength

Chin-ups: 1x5 (rest 10_15 secs x3)

Lat pull downs: 1x6-8 (rest 10_15 secs x3)

Cable rows: 1x6_8 (rest 10_15 secs x3)

Calf raises: 1x10 (rest 10_15 secs x3)


Tuesday_ off


Wednesday_ HIIT cardio


Thursday_ Shoulders +Biceps+Triceps 

Militarily press: 1x6-8 (rest 10_15 secs x3)

Lateral raise: 1x8-10 (rest 10_15 secs x3)

BB curl: 1x6-8 (rest 10_15 secs x3)

Cable curls: 1x6-8 (rest 10_15 secs x3)

Narrow grip bench press (work the triceps part of the lift as shoulders will be burnt out): 1x6-8 (rest 10_15 secs x3)

Reverse grip push-downs: 1x6-8 ((rest 10_15 secs x3)


Friday_ OFF


Saturday_HIIT cardio

Sunday_OFF


1 to 2 minute rest in between exercises 

Well what do you guys think, manageable  good gain routine considering legs/squats/Deads will not be trained? What about the HIIT cardio, would it be fine to do it as planed out?


----------



## strongrunbox (May 7, 2012)

pull ups, pull ups, pull ups


----------



## powerclean (May 7, 2012)

strongrunbox said:


> pull ups, pull ups, pull ups



that doesn't really help or answer my question lol


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (May 7, 2012)

If deads are out of the question, just make sure you hit your back hard with pull ups, rows and lat pulldowns.  If you really want to hit your arms hard, I would do something like this:

Monday
Chest and Bi's

Tuesday 
Off

Wednesday
Shoulders

Thursday 
Off

Friday
Back and Tri's

Sat/Sun
Off


----------



## bigbill69 (May 7, 2012)

dude just do some light  leg curls no need to blow your self out doing heavy squats unless your tryin to win a power lifting comp


----------



## njc (May 7, 2012)

I would assume, as somebody has already alluded to, that you could perform isometric contractions AT LEAST with your legs.  You can still practice contracting, flexing, your leg muscles against a hard immovable surface.  This staves off atrophy quite well actually.


----------

